# Post und Get mit umlauten



## pogo42 (29. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Java-Forum!

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

In einer JSP-Seite habe ich ein Formular das ich mit GET an ein Servlet schicke.
Wenn ich die geschickten Daten im Servlet ausgebe werden die Umlaute(ÖÄÜ) richtig angezeigt.

Sobald ich das Formular mit POST verschicke werden für die Umlaute nur Hyroglyphen im Servlet angezeigt.

Hoffe ich habe mich halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt.
Falls nicht bitte nachfragen.

Danke im Voraus für die Tipps.


----------



## Jockel (29. Mrz 2007)

Encoding richtig gesetzt?

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=29716&highlight=encoding
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=30068&highlight=encoding


----------



## Caffè Latte (29. Mrz 2007)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Encoding richtig gesetzt?



Wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst würde es ja gehen wie gewollt.


----------



## Guest (29. Mrz 2007)

SUPER Antwort Caffe´ Latte

Ich denke das Encoding sollte doch passen da es mit GET funktionert jedoch mit POST nicht
oder wird mit POST ein anderes Encoding verwendet?


----------



## Caffè Latte (30. Mrz 2007)

Danke für das Lob, aber hast du die Links von Jockel gelesen und danach gehandelt, ...

BTW: du kennst den Unterschied zischen POST und GET?



			
				Java Insel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit GET und POST Daten übergeben
> Beim Aufruf einer Webseite können wir Parameter übergeben – bei einer Suchmaschine etwa der Suchbegriff. Es gibt nun zwei Möglichkeiten, wie diese Parameter zum Skript kommen und somit vom Webserver verarbeitet werden:
> 
> * Die Parameter (auch Query-Strings genannt) werden an die URL angehängt (GET-Methode).
> ...



Entsprechend der gewählten Methode mußt du natürlich auch das Encoding setzen.


----------

